# SC Hospital - London - Pic Heavy



## constantined (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello to all,

After much deliberation I am here with my first report, please go easy with me. 

Also due to the size of the site and areas I have got into. I am going to do this as a “part based series” due to the amount of pictures I have taken in the different buildings. However I promise:

1. There will *NOT* be hundreds of pictures posted. I’ll keep to the forum limit.
2. I won’t duplicate pictures and try to post the most interesting photos.

Sorry about the name of the title. I’m hoping it will be clear to see why I have labelled it that way due to *MY* circumstances. However clicking on the history links later on will release the site’s name.

I only know of one person from DP who has done a report in one block on this site, so I am hoping that I can bring something new to the table for you all to see?

I am going to start with the front elevation/entrance of the entire site and work my way back over the course of the series. You’ll be pleased to know it won’t be on all 17 blocks on this site, as it takes up an area of over 4.7 acres.

The buildings I will show you are rated as High Significance by the planning brief and are designated as to be retained. I am not sure if they are individually listed but the whole site was in 1973. However they are the best looking externally and hopefully have some interesting stuff left inside for you to see.

The photos I have released here are for public viewing and to keep you all on DP friendly I haven’t show you the hundreds taken on this site alone. They are however all recorded on my flickr account and this is restricted for my protection.

If you are interested and want to see more inside the building holler at me on here, you all know the correct way of doing that and I can give you rights to see the rest.

Anyway enough of the introduction onto the history...

*The Site’s History*

This workhouse was originally instructed by the City of London Workhouse for the East London and City of London Union in 1849. Known as The ... Road Workhouse it was built for 800 inmates opening in December 1849. The workhouse was designed by a gentleman called Richard Tress and cost over £55,000 to build and had such features as “central heating, a massive dining room Siberian marble pillars and a chapel with stained glass windows and a new organ”. Some of which remain to this very day.

•	Information gained from (http://www.workhouses.org.uk/CityOfLondon/)

It was then altered to become the City of London Union Infirmary in 1874. Mental health patients came here for examination and assessment before being sent to other institutions or being discharged.

In 1902 it had 511 beds available for patients.

In 1909, it was vacated by the City of London Union who had decided to concentrate their work at Homerton in the former East London Union workhouse. (Coincidentally I worked on the Homerton building back in 2004 to bring it back to use as a medium secure mental health unit for the NHS. However I have hardly any photos of this building as the majority taken were for structural repair records and were taken with a film camera).

Again more alterations were made to the buildings in 1911 when it was refurbished and re-opened as the ... Institution.

The London County Council took over the ... Institution in 1930 and disbanded the Board of Guardians. This will be more applicable later to the particular building shown in Part 1

The site again was re-opened as a mental health unit in 1933 increasing the beds to 786 and a mental health observation unit.

In 1935 a large fire destroyed the west wing and the main building – Picture shown on (http://www.workhouses.org.uk/CityOfLondon/) 

In 1936 the Institution was renamed ... and fire damage repaired.

In 1944 the hospital suffered extensive bomb damage during a bomb run in the area. Hence only a few of the original blocks remain on site now.

The site and historic buildings have changed immensely due to changes in use and treatment methods since its original construction. In the above link old maps, plans and photos from 1907 have been put together by the website owner.

Most places claim the site was closed in 2005; however I saw numerous evidence in the buildings to suggest the site didn’t formally close until 2007

•	Information gained from Lost Hospitals of London (http://ezitis.myzen.co.uk/stclements.html)

*The Possible Site’s Future*

The site is now owned by the Homes & Communities Agency, who intend to create 275 new dwellings (with between 450-700 habitable rooms!) on this site and are hoping to retain the most architecturally significant parts of the buildings.

Ironic that the amount of possible bedrooms being planned for today will nearly match the maximum amount of beds that this hospital had back in the 1930s

•	Information gained from Wikipedia and (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Clements_Hospital and http://www.eastlondonclt.co.uk/#/st-clements/4538173848) 
*
Part 1 - Administration Block*

As detailed above the Board of Guardians in March 1897, were involved in a large scandal that brought their downfall. It all revolved around “refreshments” that were served at their board meetings, which would supposedly rival banquets detailed within Oliver Twist

See http://www.workhouses.org.uk/CityOfLondon/) for the full detail of a meeting’s refreshments.

Little bit about the explore – This place is super locked down and also the most sensitive area of the entire site, I’ll let you guess why! 

Downstairs pitch black and done with my small flash I hope it shows you the area well for you to appreciate the building.

Enough said onto the pictures.


A couple of external shot as the elevations alone of this site could be just two reports on their own!




Front Elevation by constantinedd, on Flickr




Main Site Gate by constantinedd, on Flickr

We’re inside now, let’s get snooping....

Hello what do we have here...Oh yes orange/red dust everywhere, Houston we have a problem. The first give away tell tale signs of dry rot being in the immediate area.




Alert - What Do We Have Here by constantinedd, on Flickr

And boy is this building riddled with dry rot, counted at least 6 alive dry rot fruiting bodies and a couple of others dead or dying. Unsure how they will preserve the interior with this big problem, here is culprit No.1.




Serpula Lacrymans 2 by constantinedd, on Flickr

Anyway onto the main hallway area, here is the opening ceremony sign, sorry for censorship but I hope you understand why.




Opening Ceremony Sign by constantinedd, on Flickr

The first room – nothing of interest but to show what was in here, where the workers worked daily dealing with the public! We’ll see the office side of the windows in a minute.




Oooo Private by constantinedd, on Flickr

And then onto the main staircase – we’ll go up there later though...




Bottom Ornate Staircase by constantinedd, on Flickr

Straight into the waiting room to start the tour!




How Long Will You Be There by constantinedd, on Flickr




Welcoming Reception 2 by constantinedd, on Flickr

First time I have ever seen such a polite sign in a waiting room...




Delay Apology by constantinedd, on Flickr

Anyway let’s carry on to a horror room....




Waiting Room to the Filing Area by constantinedd, on Flickr

This poor building then really showed the world its true dilapidated condition. One large and one incredibly large, that’s right two dry rot fruiting bodies within three metres of each other. Here is the largest one and its living on metal, which I have never seen in my career!! To give you an idea of size it is in excess of a metre wide (3ft) from the outer edge to outer edge (mycelium).




Serpula Lacrymans by constantinedd, on Flickr

Anyway no more interest in this ground floor sector back to the staircase area...

A very interesting room on the basis of what has been left behind, most of which I will not show to respect patient confidentiality. However new drug trials were monitored here, logged, detailed and administered here for a variety of mental health conditions.

It looks like one patient remains here. If my other half was here she’d insist we took this “patient” home and look after them. But i know the rules of exploring so I’ll never break this one!




Research Facility by constantinedd, on Flickr




Last Patient in Research by constantinedd, on Flickr

This will be one of the areas that is supplying the dry rot fruiting body.




Research Pharmacy by constantinedd, on Flickr

Also this area was heaving in individual patient reports, drug trials, treatments and side effects. Filing cabinets full of this information. No photos taken for respect to the past patients of this hospital!



Research Case Notes and Drug Testing Records by constantinedd, on Flickr

Another boring door but shows the type of people working in this block.




Secretary Office by constantinedd, on Flickr

This secretary worked some impossible hours :-D




Secretary Office 2 by constantinedd, on Flickr

Anyway enough of the Ground Floor let’s look upstairs via this very nice feature staircase.




Top Ornate Staircase by constantinedd, on Flickr

Where does this lead to... only to one of the most important decision making rooms on the entire site!




Board Room Entrance by constantinedd, on Flickr




Board Room Name by constantinedd, on Flickr

What’s behind the door???? It’s all the original features, marble fireplaces, ornate ceilings, chandeliers, Siberian marble columns. This room saw many things that not only the patients, staff and public never saw. Unfortunately with the amount of “refreshments” being served at the board meetings, it ultimately ended in the demise of the Board of Guardians existence! (http://www.workhouses.org.uk/CityOfLondon/) Three quarters of the way down that website page you will see a typical "meal" served during a typical meeting!!!




Board Room by constantinedd, on Flickr




Board Room 2 by constantinedd, on Flickr




Board Room Chandelier by constantinedd, on Flickr

Carrying on upstairs there were more doctor consultant rooms.




Dr Office 1 by constantinedd, on Flickr




Dr Office 2 by constantinedd, on Flickr




Treatment Poster by constantinedd, on Flickr

Another secretary’s office, this secretary had a good sense of humour! To show the building was not all doom and gloom, considering the security rating of this hospital and the conditions they were having to treat.




Secretary Office 3 by constantinedd, on Flickr




Secretary Office 4 by constantinedd, on Flickr

Walking around I eventually find the most likely primary cause of the dry rot and general dilapidated condition of the building




Nature Reclaims by constantinedd, on Flickr

My penultimate arty shot of the dry rot spores being shown up as a “trip wire” by a spider’s web!




Arty Dry Rot Spore Shot by constantinedd, on Flickr

Finally.....

Look where we are going next ma!




Main Block by constantinedd, on Flickr

Hope you have enjoyed what I have found history wise and what I could photograph that I thought you may all find interesting.

I look forward to your feedback and advice.

Here’s to part 2 in the next couple of weeks!!!!

Thank you for your time

C


----------



## vanburen (Oct 13, 2012)

cracking stuff, nice one.....


----------



## abel101 (Oct 13, 2012)

amazing first report 

loving the staircase shot!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thats definitely how to do a first report - Nice one mate  But at nearly 3am!

You realise all your next reports need to be as good or better now, you've set the bar high already 

Looks like a very interesting place. Cheers


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 13, 2012)

This first report is just brilliant!! well done you..the history is great the photos are great and i really look forward to part two.i very much imagine we will have a little flurry now on this one as its been bought back to light..thankyou for sharing and taking so much time writing it up


----------



## constantined (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear vanburen, abel101, UE-OMJ, Ninja Kitten,

Thank you for taking the time to reply.

I was so worried I had done too much history and had so many photos to show and then condensing 150 photos to 30 and that it would be binned for having too many photos.

Then there was another mission in itself finding the historical information of the site on the internet. That was a lot harder than I thought.

So big hats off to the people who done the historical research and posted the information onto the internet for me to use for this report, who I hope I have not plagiarised and also referenced correctly.

I got a rolicking for writing it last night by the missus, as I have been on mad working shifts continuious back to back day and night shifts with 4 hours sleep breaks every day this last week. That's why this was done at such a late time - It won't be the typical report issue time I promise.

I finished the shifts for the week yesterday afternoon and I was on adrenalin all day and I couldn't sleep last night, so I thought rather than reading and keeping the flat up. I'll do my "homework" and issue it for marking 

I've been to be bed now for 7 hours and feel way much better for it and ready for starting the next watermarking and smaller report on the next blocks.

Just not sure which block to post next:

1. I have the very large main block (medium secure mental health unit) which I still don't know how I am going to condense that into one report for the site. It's over 150m wide by 100m over four floors!!!

2. The Electro-convulsion Therapy (ECT) Suite Building at the very rear of the site

3. The site's community hall/patient theatre.

Was thinking of doing a vote, but I'd have to look it up and also have the interest on here to get a vote.

Also I still haven't got all the photo's on flickr as watermarking and censoring 150 for one block is going to take me so time! 

Not sure my next reports of other sites will be this good, but I will try to keep the quality up for you all!

Thanks for taking the time to look and comment.

C

P.S. If you're are thinking of going, tread very very carefully on the entire site. It's very "hot" and is still in partial lockdown due to the huge amount of mental theft from the site a couple of years ago. Its trashed inside now and also the usual problems with a building of it's size/age, as it has not been maintained for a while now and the kind of materials left behind that may shorten your lifespan if you breathe in enough of it! ;-)


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 13, 2012)

Great first report, you clearly put a lot of time and effort into this. Well Done!


----------



## abel101 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think we should be thanking you haha!

as what UE-OMJ said you have produced a top report and hope you can top it! 
The more history on the place the better, so dont worry about that!

I am keeping a watchful eye on your posts! very interesting indeed, especially as I read your introduction onto this site, lets see what else you can dish out  cheers once again!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thats got to be the best first report I,ve read,and the dry rot looks like its looking for its next meal scarey,thanks for sharing.


----------



## rectory-rat (Oct 13, 2012)

The amount of effort you've put into this report is phenomenal, and it's well worth the work. Awesome!! 

~RR


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 13, 2012)

That's an uber cool site there matey! Well done!


----------



## constantined (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words all of you.

Also thank you for your understanding regarding the censorship issues!

Hope others can appreciate the buildings from my visit and that we have recorded a bit of history before these buildings will be changed forever. Not that, that is bad, I just hope they manage to do it a sensible, conserving and as least damaging way as possible.

My missus reckons that board room will be saved for one living room, but I cannot see that happening at all unfortunately. Though they have been granted dispensations to not have to meet certain building regulations to save as much of the period detailing on the entire site, which I think is quite rare nowadays!

Looking at that dry rot for one building, I don't think I have ever seen so much living in conditions it shouldn't be able too. With that in mind I don't think they'll be able to save much of the whole interior soon. I nearly went through part of a floor on the way in, but then again I am fat! :-D

I reckon I peaked too soon on this report then as other residential/public buildings I have on file won't match this grandeur for a while! :-/ Well not until after Christmas now at earliest! :-D

Still digging in my archives now and I have so much I wish to show you all and not enough time in the day etc! Hoping my next solo visit to be a completely different site, which will be alot smaller but may be of interest to the people who like residential premises.

Stay safe out there.

C


----------



## krela (Oct 13, 2012)

constantined said:


> Just not sure which block to post next:



Just work through it, no need to make it overcomplicated.

If the rest is anything like this it'll all be great anyway.


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Oct 13, 2012)

great pics, this place is right next to me...
realised where it was straight away because of the picture of the red doors!
i had a mooch about not too long ago...


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW, that is a beautiful place!
I adore how dry rot is pretty, even though it's so destructive.
Thank you so much for the detailed post. It makes a n00b like me inspired to get my boots on and organise a visit. Thank you x


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice one, just right for a report! Great history and photos, been looking forward to this for a while an it didn't dissapoint!


----------



## constantined (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey UrbanX,

I've been waiting for you to see it all in the flesh completed and we enjoyed hunting the history at home  God the stress that caused trying to find that hahahaha.

Thank you for all your support/help and advice to date before i issued it to the larger audiences.

Hope i did you proud by following your advice.

Thank you so much again for help and feedback.

C


----------



## constantined (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey UrbexMami,



UrbexMami said:


> WOW, that is a beautiful place!
> I adore how dry rot is pretty, even though it's so destructive.[/QUOTE
> 
> I love the fact as soon as i see a lot of orange dust on a buildings floor i know what's coming and im in potential danger, but im going to be in for a great natural world treat!
> ...


----------



## John_D (Oct 14, 2012)

_Brilliant first report, keep up the good work, looking forward to part II _


----------



## LulaTaHula (Oct 14, 2012)

Excellent - really great to see this place. I attempted it many years ago and have often wondered about a second attempt but never managed it! What a brilliant first report. Can't wait to see the rest


----------



## maxmix (Oct 14, 2012)

Superb, love the info before the pictures, better than just a load of photos with not much to read.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well for a first post, that's one report to be proud of mate. It's taken me a couple of views to fully appreciate the place. Nice one buddy.


----------



## constantined (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Bud,

I've got the other blocks to show you yet before public release  Be looking forward to your opinions on what to show again.

Got so much work to do uploading and watermarking them all to flickr for you to see though! And then the decision making begins again on and on it goes! 

C


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Seen this place elsewhere, looks pretty good. Nice one. 

I can see why you didn't name the place, but it is aleady named all over other forums and other places on the interweb


----------



## mookster (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice one, more please!


----------



## constantined (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey all,

I promise ill get another block on by sometime next week as I'm likely to have more free time to dedicate to gimp watermarking and uploading flickr than this week's mission.

I think I'll have to call it a 2nd part as I don't think it'll be appreciated to tag it onto this report as this will become a super top heavy pic post that'll eat your bandwidth  

Not sure if its the best way but hope it is for you to all find. 

C


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 15, 2012)

Great first report! Looks like a fab place


----------



## Stussy (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome first report, really good history and good amount of pics! You get a good feeling for the place, can't wait for the rest!


----------



## Nobody. (Oct 18, 2012)

nice report but why blank out the names in the photos but still leave in the clues of the location in the write up?


----------



## constantined (Oct 19, 2012)

Dear all,

Thank you so much to the majority of fantastic comments on my first report it was better than i ever expected!

Not a knock on poor "nobody" here as they're not the only one to ask and at least they had the balls to query my motives in public. The amount of PMs ive had a) regarding why I am censoring images and it not being necessary... and b) where it is.

a) They are done like this to protect *me* NOT the site. Unfortunately not many of you know of me on here or my circumstances and vice versa from me to judge others on here either. Certain items posted here for me to share with you all could single me out to busybodies who would make my life very very difficult.

b) I thought I gave some very obvious clues in my post to the exact name?? It is not listed on here for obvious reasons (see a above) eg the site cant be searched and found immediately by people I dont want it too. But the links tell you where it is and over 5 acres in size in the UK's capital city it cant be too hard discover.

My reasons for the post was to show this wonderful site to you all who may not actually like the idea of exploring yourselves, but like to appreciate these buildings. Or the site is too far for you to visit and see it in person. Or finally to inspire you to explore this site before it starts a new lease of life.

Im sorry if i may have offended some of the urbexing community by censoring some of my photos.

Yours sincerely

C


----------



## whitelaw (Oct 21, 2012)

So many abandoned NHS sites across the length and breadth of the UK - all of them, it seems, STILL owned by the NHS, and all, if not most beyond economic repair. There must be millions of pounds tied up in these places, in terms of land and potential development. Why, I wonder, are they not disposed of?

Furthermore, as I started my working life as a mortuary tech (before they renamed us, several times) some of the mortuary explores I have seen on the site worry me, as I suspect that last scrub down may not have been done properly in some cases. Specimen bottles left? Even in some cases hypos, saws, and coolers - many of which look decidedly unclean to me. Please, guys, take GREAT care - a lot of very unpleasant things can last an unbelievably long time.


----------



## constantined (Oct 21, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> So many abandoned NHS sites across the length and breadth of the UK - all of them, it seems, STILL owned by the NHS



I am afraid this site isn't owned anymore by the NHS that is why it is taking so long to sort this site out as it is the UK’s first ever urban Community Land Trust. Interesting to see how it will work in reality but the amount of multi-party constraints I reckon are causing this development to drag.

My opinion is it's a shame these places are not left still working properly. As Care in the Community doesn't work and look after some of the most unfrotunate members of society that really do need the healthcare system continued round the clock care. 

Funnily enough I started my working career working with dead people in a undertakers (only lasted 18 months as I couldn't get a girlfriend when I was that young...that was my biggest problem in life back then  What a fool!

So I completely agree with what you have said here about diseases that last and the potential uncleanliness of an area prior to abandonment. And some of the potential diseases are very scary!

Weirdly still keep my all those necessary jabs upto date privately, not that they'll necessarily protect me in the event of an incident in my opinion. But hey I do stints with drainage so it may keep me alive a day longer than someone without those weird and wild jabs. 

The next and up and coming reports do begin to highlight these places have not been left as safe as they could have been, lots of hypo boxes, hypo boxes and biological waste just left in cardboard boxes etc. 

And a lot worse really like controlled drugs left behind with specimens etc too. 

Fortunately there is not a mortuary on this site at all. Only the old workhouse cemetry at the back which is still open to the public to this very day.

Take care and stay safe out there.

C


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 23, 2012)

Very good first report mate, u know ur fungi

I had a mooch about here in feb but my cf card lost the pics so been meaning to go back sometime.

I won't name the place as most people do know it but i will respect ur wishes and keep stum ( sadly don't expect everyone to be so understanding, i decided to remove a post as i heard rumours thieves were on the case to trash it, unfortunately a few folks who should have known better got the details from my exif data then went to the place and openly named it after id explained my reasons for removing my post....i certainly didn't expect that from fellow explorers but then not everyone actually respects the places they visit some do it to get one up on each other which i think makes exploring a very shallow, but thats just my opinion

Lets hope these beautiful buildings are saved, im sure the clocktower will be fine but i also like the more industrial "less pretty to the eye" brick buildings to the rear but i fear their future won't be included in the redev plans


----------



## TouchableGnome (Oct 23, 2012)

*Epic mould.*

Some epic mould there, loved the pics! Great report.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 23, 2012)

Great first report and photos, looks like a great place!

Another of those ones where it looks like everyone's finished for the day and would be back the next, loads of paperwork and stuff still left around.


----------



## constantined (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey prettyvacant71,

Thanks for the kind words about the report and you know your fungi then too if you was reading the latin name! 

Cool that you got in, in Feb. I think you know the score and that in essence what I put above about the next parts, the thieves did get in and they have stripped the place to the bone and the damage they have done is shocking! 

Its a hard place to miss in reality, thanks for respecting my wishes in that its for self presevation.

Yes that's why I won't tick the any of the data boxes when I use GIMP, hopefully that removes some things to make it a little harder I won't say its foolproof though!

Unfortunately as you say one man upmanship is still in full flow from the stand of human time and continues on if not worse in today's form. My lens is bigger than your lens etc etc, one day they may grow out of it, but unfortunately I doubt they will. Oh well they can have the pride of being no better than a metal theif in my opinion! Aiding and abetting isn't it?!

You've only got four blocks that are protected by listed status externally only and the internals have building regulation dispensation to try and help the developers keep them, whether they will want too or even can now is another matter though!

You can see on the planning development document online that three buildings are rated high significance. The whole site was listed in 1973 and any buildings having been built before 01 July 1948 are protected too from that date on, however not many were that lucky!

So the brick built building at the back will be listed, the clock tower building in the middle as you say, both blocks are listed and then the front building and gates are listed, the rest are on their own with medium and low significance with encourragement to remain but we know that won't happen!

I just hope she is reinstated and used again, rather than being left to rot in the elements with no use other than to be vandalised! :icon_evil

C


----------



## constantined (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey TouchableGnome and Jimba

Thanks for the kind words again. Great fungi isn't, some of the best examples I have ever seen in my lifetime yet!

You're right as you go round the buildings, you think people should be coming back from a break any moment as so much is left behind, but alas they never do 

In a way I feel the building is quite sad now as it has no use, bar to be stolen from (not that there is anything left now as they have truly stripped all of it now) and vandalised :icon_evil

Take care out there

C


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Oct 24, 2012)

constantined said:


> You're right as you go round the buildings, you think people should be coming back from a break any moment as so much is left behind, but alas they never do
> 
> In a way I feel the building is quite sad now as it has no use, bar to be stolen from (not that there is anything left now as they have truly stripped all of it now) and vandalised :icon_evil



Myself and 2 others went to an abandoned college and then returned a few days after that first visit, and in the space of a few days, it was a lot more trashed and vandalised. It was quite upsetting to see


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2012)

One word Constantined. Awesome. And you're a carrot cruncher loike oi is!!!


----------



## constantined (Oct 24, 2012)

I know Jimba, it makes me very sad, why can't they just stick to nicking off each other or kicking each other in instead of vandalising instead and just leave everything else alone! :icon_evil

Black Shuck, thank you so much for the comment bud. You're right oi is, oi is! 

C


----------



## corn_flake88 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice first post! You have put tons of effort into this, I'm looking forward to your next adventure!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 31, 2012)

What a beautiful building and features inside.
Great report not seen this before...


----------

